# Kleiner Webserver mit PHP



## Neuk (30. Januar 2002)

Kennt jemand einen Mini Web Server mit PHP unterstützung, er muss nicht sonderlich leistungsstark sein, er muss halt nur eine serverseite Skriptsprache beherrschen mit den ich Header erstellen kann
Zur Not ginge auch Perl ...

THX


----------



## suid (31. Januar 2002)

wenn du keinen bock hast apache und php zu installieren 
(was eigentlich ziemlich einfach ist), dann schau dir mal 
phptriad hier an, ist ne installationsroutine welche apache, php4 und mysql automatisch installiert (unter c:\apache). da ist auch noch phpmyadmin dabei, und noch ein paar andere sachen.

also installieren und apache.exe im dem verzeichniss ausführen, und 
dann im browser http://localhost eingeben.



tschau, suid


----------



## Neuk (31. Januar 2002)

Gegen Apache hab ich ja nix, aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen wirklich kleinen WebServer.
Eigentlich nur ein Programm das ich öffne ein Root Verzeichnis angebe und damit hat sich die Sache. Er braucht nicht einmal sonderlich sicher zu sein. Hauptsache ich hab PHP oder Perl zur Verfügung.

Meint ihr ob der Jana Server kleiner wär als Apache ??


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (1. Februar 2002)

hi

Also ich kann dein Problem nicht ganz verstehen...wie meinst
du kleiner?? In der Grösse, oder in den Features?
Ich mein Apache hat sich zum Standard durchgerungen, ist 
secure und einfach zu installen...hast php/phpmyadmin und 
alles andere dazu..


----------



## Copyrightz (3. Februar 2002)

janaserver ist ein PROXY server


----------



## Neuk (3. Februar 2002)

@Copyrightz:

Hättest mal auf http://www.janaserver.de/de/ gekuckt, hätteste gelesen, dass der Jana Server viel mehr ist als ein Proxy Server:

Http / Ftp Proxy Server
 + SSL Support der integrierten Server und dem Email-Transport. 
 + Http Server

CGI für PHP und Perl
 + SSI ( Server Side Includes ) 
 + geschützte Verzeichnisse durch .htaccess und .htpasswd 
 + virtuelle Hostnamen 

Ftp Server
 + Bannertext möglich 
 + IP-Adressen und / oder Domainnamen sperren, wenn Anonymuszugriff für Verzeichnis. 
 + maximale Zugriffe kontrollierbar 
 + BruteForce Attack Schutz 

Ftp Gateway

Email Server

Pop3 / Smtp 
 + mit Virenscanner-Einbindungsmöglichkeit mit Spamfilter Einbindungsmöglichkeit 
 + externe Programme können bei Mailempfang gestartet werden Benachrichtigung, Umleitung, Kopiefunktionen 
 + interner Mailversand 
 + lokale Mailadressen 
 + Email-Gruppen 

Nntp ( News ) Server

DNS Forwarder / Server 

Sntp ( Zeit ) Server

Socks 4/5 Proxy z.B. für
 + ICQ 
 + Homebanking 
 + VNC 
 + uvm. 

Telnet Gateway

RealPlayer Proxy 

Extra Gateways


Is doch schon a bisserl mehr als nur ein Proxy ...
Informier dich bitte vorher, bevor du etwas sagst ...

PS: Entschuldige meine rüden Ton, aber ich hab ein anstrengendes Wochenende hinter mir gehabt...


----------



## Neuk (17. Februar 2002)

Hab jetzt doch ein WAMP Sytem verwendet ...


----------

